# 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) conducts Distinguished Service Cross and Silver



## Ravage (May 5, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/May/090505-02.html

FORT CARSON, Colo. (USASOC News Service, May 5, 2009)  – One Soldier will receive the Distinguished Service Cross and two Soldiers will receive the Silver Star May 14 at 2 p.m. at the Special Events Center on Fort Carson. 

Staff Sgt. Jarion Halbisengibbs, a native of Fremont, OH, assigned to 3rd Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne), will be receiving the DSC for extraordinary heroism in action on Sept. 10, 2007 while serving as the Detachment Weapons Sergeant, Operational Detachment Alpha 083, Samara, Iraq, during Operation Iraqi Freedom. 

The DSC, established by President Woodrow Wilson on January 2, 1918, is awarded to a person who, while serving in any capacity with the Army, distinguishes himself by extraordinary heroism not justifying the award of a Medal of Honor; while engaged in an action against an enemy of the United States; while engaged in military operations involving conflict with an opposing/foreign force; or while serving with friendly foreign forces engaged in an armed conflict against an opposing Armed Force in which the United States is not a belligerent party. The act or acts of heroism must have been so notable and have involved risk of life so extraordinary as to set the individual apart from his comrades.  
Capt. Matthew A. Chaney, a native of Peoria, IL, assigned to 3rd BN, 10th SFG(A), will be receiving the Silver Star for gallantry in action on Sept. 10, 2007 while serving as the Detachment Commander, ODA 083, Samarra, Iraq, in support of OIF.

Sgt. 1st Class Michael D. Lindsay, a native of Cora Peak, NC, assigned to 3rd BN, 10th SFG(A),will be receiving the Silver Star for gallantry in action on  Sept. 10, 2007 while serving as Detachment Communications Sergeant, ODA 083, Samarra, Iraq, during OIF.

The Silver Star is awarded to a person who, while serving in any capacity with the U.S. Army, is cited for gallantry in action against an enemy of the United States while engaged in military operations involving conflict with an opposing foreign force, or while serving with friendly foreign forces engaged in armed conflict against an opposing armed force in which the United States is not a belligerent party. The required gallantry, while of a lesser degree than that required for the Distinguished Service Cross, must nevertheless have been performed with marked distinction.

Media interested in attending this event or interested in conducting pre-ceremony interviews should contact the 10th SFG(A) Public Affairs Office at 719-524-1220.

For attendance to the event, please contact the PAO office by 12:00 p.m. Wednesday, May 13.

To schedule interviews, please contact the PAO office by 12 p.m. Friday, May 8.  Interviews with the award recipients will be conducted May 11-13 only; no interviews will be granted the day of the ceremony to facilitate the distinctive occasion for the award recipients and their families.

Gate call will be at 12:30 p.m. at Fort Carson Gate #1 Visitors Center parking lot, off Highway 115.


----------



## Gypsy (May 5, 2009)

Thank you and well done, Gentlemen.


----------



## rv808 (May 5, 2009)

Awesome!  Thank them for their service and bravery!


----------



## 8'Duece (May 6, 2009)

Great job gentlemen !!

Their not in it for the medals, but it's nice to see them being honored for their sacrifices and their good work. 

Way to guys !!


----------



## GhostRider69 (May 7, 2009)

Nous Defiones, great work men, Charlie Mike!


----------



## Ravage (May 19, 2009)

*3/10 Soldiers receive Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Stars*

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/May/090519-01.html

FORT CARSON, Colo. (USASOC News Service, May 19, 2009) – Sgt. 1st Class Jarion Halbisengibbs received the Distinguished Service Cross, while Capt. Matthew A. Chaney and Sgt. 1st Class Michael D. Lindsay received the Silver Star during an award ceremony at the Special Events Center, May 14.

The Special Forces Soldiers from Operational Detachment – Alpha 083, received the medals for their heroism in action on Sept. 10, 2007.

Advising a combined assault element of Iraqi National Police on an intelligence driven raid, their mission was to capture a high value Islamic State of Iraq terrorist who was running a kidnapping and extortion ring.

Adm. Eric T. Olson, United States Special Operations Command commander, and Lt. Gen. John T. Mulholland Jr., United States Army Special Operations Command commander, presented the awards to the Soldiers with more than 700 present to witness the historic ceremony.

“You have listened to and read the account of that night on 10 September 2007, a mission that asked the best of some of our nation’s finest,” said Olson speaking to the guests in attendance.

“This was ODA 083, a Green Beret A-Team in action, under pressure, at risk,” Olson added.  “Sergeant Halbisengibbs exemplifies the spirit and ethos of these warriors.  He is a gifted team member and individual soldier, one who raises the performance and morale of those around him.  Today we will also recognize two more of them, Captain Chaney and Sergeant 1st Class Lindsay, for their extraordinary courage in that action.”

During that raid, three team members, Chaney, Lindsay, and Halbisengibbs, demonstrated exceptional bravery and valor in close combat while they succeeded in eliminating a heavily armed and entrenched enemy force from within a fortified stronghold.    

Around 2 a.m., after infiltrating by air into an unplanned landing zone less than 30 meters from the enemy position, Chaney directed the assault force towards the targeted buildings.  

Facing both “brown-out” conditions caused by the rotor wash of the helicopters and only 10 percent illumination, the assault force immediately came under enemy fire.  Undaunted, these three Special Forces leaders directed their Iraqi counterparts and initiated the assault on the array of buildings.

After clearing the closest structure, the assault element immediately came under enemy machine gun fire from the furthest building, approximately 50 meters away, causing a dangerous pause in the momentum of the assault. 

Working in concert, these three leaders immediately redirected their assault element towards the most urgent threat, the third building. 

Lindsay and Halbisengibbs killed three insurgents who were firing from the building as the Force assaulted.   Chaney and Lindsay then placed themselves in a critical position at the breach point, while Halbisengibbs prepared to employ a fragmentation grenade.  

Before the assault force entered, his fragmentation grenade killed two of the enemy fighters waiting inside.

Within seconds of when the three entered the building, the three killed two more enemy fighters.  While trying to acquire targets through the haze caused by the grenade blast, Chaney and Lindsay were strafed by intense AK-47 fire.  

Chaney was shot through the pelvis, hip, and buttocks while Lindsay received gunshot wounds to the throat and abdomen. 

Despite their serious wounds, they - along with Halbisengibbs - continued to engage the enemy inside until an enemy grenade exploded and wounded all three, propelling Chaney and Lindsay back through the door of the house and out into the courtyard.  The grenade blast sent Halbisengibbs to the floor and, hit with shrapnel, he sustained wounds to his firing hand and damage to his radio and night vision device.  

As Chaney and Lindsay lay wounded and exposed in the courtyard, the remainder of the assault force continued to fight insurgents in the other structures.  

Chaney, although suffering from multiple gunshot wounds, continued to exercise command, and while directing actions on the objective, killed another insurgent who was firing at him from an open door.  

As a result of the grenade blast, Lindsay had been thrown into the line of fire from another enemy position to the east of the main building but, ignoring his wounds, he continued to engage the enemy.  

With Chaney and Lindsay blown from the building, Halbisengibbs realized he was wounded and alone inside the target building.  As enemy fire had destroyed his radio and damaged his night vision device, his vision was impaired and he was unable to contact the remainder of the assault force to request support.  Taking immediate and decisive action, Halbisengibbs leapt to his feet and quickly cleared the room. 

Making his way out to the courtyard, SSG Halbisengibbs immediately passed a verbal status report to his ODA indicating his status but could continue to fight.  During the course of relaying this message, he immediately came under small arms fire at close range from an enemy position not yet cleared by the national police assault force.

As Halbisengibbs reacted to the threat, he was shot in the abdomen; the bullet traveling through his stomach and exiting at his hip.  Ignoring this second debilitating gunshot wound, he engaged and killed the enemy within 12 feet of his position.

Halbisengibbs then took cover and rallied the remainder of the Iraqi National Police and assisted in securing the objective area.  Only when the enemy was eliminated and the objective was secure, did he reveal the seriousness of his wounds and accept medical attention.  
After the force was firmly in control of the objective, the three were evacuated to the Combat Support Hospital in Balad.  These three Special Forces leaders had led their Iraqi National Police counterparts in a highly successful operation during which time they had demonstrated immeasurable fortitude and valor.  Their personal example, which involved killing nine of the enemy in close combat, resulted in the death and capture of several enemy terrorists, including the intended target.

Chaney’s valorous leadership that night and unwavering dedication to mission accomplishment, despite sustaining multiple gunshot wounds, made a significant contribution to defeating Al Qaeda operations in the Samarra area.

Chaney's bullet and shrapnel wounds kept him in Balad for 24 hours where he received his initial surgery before transport to Landstuhl, Germany.  During the next eight days, he underwent two additional surgeries before final transport and care at Evans Army Hospital here at Fort Carson.  Chaney has returned to duty, having recently returned from another deployment in support of Operation IRAQI FREEDOM and just completed the Special Forces Combat Divers Qualification Course.

Lindsay demonstrated unparalleled valor in the face of a determined enemy and directly contributed to mission success that night.  

Lindsay’s bullet and shrapnel wounds were assessed in Balad, prompting immediate transport to Landstuhl where he had almost two feet of his intestines removed.  His follow-on stay at Walter Reed lasted three weeks.  Since Lindsay received these life-threatening wounds, he has undergone two more surgeries and still carries bullet fragments in his pelvis.  He has returned to duty and, like Chaney, has served another tour in Iraq in support of Operation IRAQI FREEDOM. 

Halbisengibbs was responsible for single - handedly killing six of the enemy on the objective and personally eliminating a High Value Terrorist. 

Surgeons in Balad worked to repair the wounds to Halbisengibbs’ hand and abdomen, during which time they removed 18 cm of his small intestines.  He was quickly transported to Landstuhl, and on to Walter Reed with Lindsay, where he stayed for approximately three weeks.  He has since received an additional surgery on his hand, has returned to duty, and is ready for the next deployment. 

It is the valor of these three Soldiers with their unparalleled courage under fire, decisive leadership, and tenacity in close combat that led to the successful elimination of a critical terrorist cell.  Their quiet professionalism and modesty continues to radiate throughout the unit.

Col. Darsie D. Rogers, Jr., 10th SFG(A) Commander, speaking during the introduction affirmed to all attending that, “the feats of these brave men will forever have a place in history alongside other green berets who have fought the wars before us.  These men, and many others like them, answered the call of their nation.  They have done so as quiet professionals, as is expected of our green berets and special operators and we pay tribute to the courage of these magnificent soldiers and their selfless service to our nation.”








> (From left to right) Sergeant 1st Class Jarion Halbisengibbs, recipient of the Distinguished Service Cross, Capt. Matthew Chaney and Sgt. 1st Class Michael Lindsay, recipients of the Silver Star, received their awards during a ceremony at the Special Events Center , Fort Carson, Colo., May 14. (Photo by Spec. Henrique L. de Holleben)









> Sergeant 1st Class Jarion Halbisengibbs, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) receives the Distinguished Service Cross from Adm. Eric T. Olson, United States Special Operations Command commander, during a ceremony at the Special Events Center , Fort Carson, Colo., May 14. (Photo by Spec. Henrique L. de Holleben)









> (From left to right) Captain Matthew Chaney and Sgt. 1st Class Michael Lindsay receive the Silver Star from Lt. Gen. John F. Mulholland Jr., United States Army Special Operations Command commander, during a ceremony at the Special Events Center here, May 14. (Photo by Steven L. Phillips)


----------



## Viper1 (May 19, 2009)

That article is amazing and I am in awe of their feats.  Congratulations.


----------

